# LCD con pic en proteus



## CAZADOR (Nov 21, 2007)

hi a todos tengo un problema conecto en el proteus el lcd con el pic todo funciona ok pero en el protoguar conecto pero necesito saber q poner en la conexión del lcd al pic por q cuando conecto hasi ccomo el proteus la pantalla se pone la parte imferior negra y no prende y no se  q se tiene q poner al lcd para q funcione ok gracias


----------



## gcgiron (Dic 12, 2007)

Que estas simulando, sube el asm, el hex, y el circuito de proteus.


Le has colocado el potenciometro al LCD en el pin 3 para el contraste?

Que tiempos usas para el LCD?.


----------

